# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene vragen over zorginstellingen >  Neurofeedback

## jdebokx

Heeft iemand ervaring met Neurofeedback? Ik heb al jaren chronische hyperventilatie. Je kan van alles proberen, terwijl je het alleen maar geld kost. Ik heb positieve ervaringen gelezen m.b.t. Neurofeedback.

----------


## ratje2

Ja, ik heb neurofeedback geprobeerd om chronische stress en slaapproblemen te verminderen. Ik heb een week of tien 2 sessies per week gevolgd. Ik zag echter geen enkel resultaat. Daarom ben ik ermee gestopt. Er zijn echter mensen bij wie het wel helpt. De beste resultaten zijn echter met ADHD geboekt. 
Sommige verzekeringen vergoeden een aantal sessies. Het is nl. tamelijk duur, zo'n 90 euro per keer. Als jouw verzekering de eerste paar sessies vergoedt, dan kun je het altijd proberen. Misschien werkt het bij jou wèl! Kijk eerst wel of je therapeut een BIG-geregistreerde psycholoog is (dat is voor jezelf, en ook voor de vergoeding belangrijk).

Gr.,
Ratje

----------

